# 1st Luft. Div. Novgorod 1944



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is the finished set of 4 Dragon figures painted with Vallejo acrylics and Silflor grass for the groundwork. And I found some background info on where these soldiers were located:

"Novgorod, located south of Leningrad, is a prominent historical city in northwestern Russia. Interestingly, its name means “new city”. And after the brutal fighting of WWII, a “new city” had to be virtually rebuilt on the site. Originally occupied by Germany on 15 August 1941, it was recaptured on 19 January 1944 by a massive Soviet offensive. Fighting was vicious, and of 2,536 stone buildings in the city, less than 40 remained standing after Novgorod’s liberation."

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/2007811213819_Nov1.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/2007811213943_Nov2.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/2007811214257_Nov3.JPG


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: I like it. I also like the grass


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice job!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very good! The weathering and the high weeds are excellent and almost "take you there".
However, even though nobody would notice this (so you don't have to change it), there should either be no collar insignias (preferable) or medium green collar tabs with wing devices on the soldat clearly seen in the top photo (before I started reenacting a Luftwaffe felddivision impression, I didn't know about that little detail, either).
Superbly done, nevertheless! :thumbsup:


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

VERY nice faces, some beard shadow and all, very well done


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you 4 for the kind comments.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

